# Does TPI Accept Marriott Resorts for Exchanges



## Leeman (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone exchanged a Marriott resort with TPI? 

I called earlier this week inquiring whether or not I could exchange a 1bd Canyon Villas week and I was told they don't accept Marriott resorts, due to exclusivity agreements amongst exchange companies.


----------



## TPIRep (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello...yes, we do accept Marriot weeks as long as your resort  will verify the week for us.  Sometimes, its the resort you own at that blocks you from depositing your week with Trading Places.

thank you!


----------

